# How much did you gain by 25 weeks?



## Baby~Braatens~Mama (Apr 21, 2010)

I keep hearing that you shouldn't compare your pregnancy with anyone elses because every woman, baby and birth is different. I understand. But I am also almost constantly bombarded by weight warnings when I research normal weight gain in pregnancy... So if every pregnancy was that different how did they decide 25-35 pounds was normal? I am 25 weeks along, and have gained 22 pounds. I do not feel like I am lugging a lot of weight around, but have been worried as time passes and I do not gain less than a pound a week.


----------



## BlackSheepPDX (Aug 28, 2008)

That's about the same as me. I gained 35 total last time (160-195) and I'm pretty much on the same track this time. I'm at 188 at 30 weeks from from 163 starting weight. I think I was about 5 pounds lighter 5 weeks ago, which would be 183-4 ish and 20-21 pounds of gain. Last time I actually topped out on weight at about 35 weeks and stayed there, after my weight gain almost exactly matching my weeks of pregnancy from 1-35 weeks/pounds.

Honestly, if you are eating healthfully and taking care of yourself, I see no reason to question your weight gain, no matter WHAT the amount. I truly believe our bodies do what they need to do. I exercised WAY more the first time than this time, but my weight is nearly identical. I trust my body.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

My midwife would rather I not step on a scale at her office or my doctors. Im supposed to watch my weight at home and keep an eye out for a huge jump (such as a 5 pound gain or loss in one week)

Otherwise, if Im gaining a normal amount per week (even if its 2 lb per week) then I am perfectly fine and theres no need to keep track.


----------



## sunwillshine (Feb 18, 2009)

Prefacing with the fact that for the last 2 weeks, my weight has been fluctuating by about 4 pounds give or take...

I am 23 weeks, and at my 8 week initial appointment i was 175. I think it's possible that I had already gained between 3-5 pounds since pre-pregnancy by 8 weeks. This morning I was at 178 (but last night I was at 182). I am eating a normal amount, and not really exercising more than usual. I started out overweight, so maybe that's why I'm not gaining much? I certainly LOOK huge, though, but I think it's everything re-proportioning and shifting around.

My midwife reassured me that I will gain as little (or as much) as is right for me, so I'm not concerned. I hope you'll try not to be, as well!


----------



## etsdtm99 (Jun 19, 2009)

i am 25 weeks now and i have gained about 25lbs .. started out at about 137, now 162.. gained about 45lbs with both other pregnancies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COgirl19 (Dec 26, 2009)

I had gained about the same amount as you. I am 29 weeks and have gained 28 lbs so far (started out at 116) I gained almost 40 with my first so I think I will this time too. I think the 25-35 lb recommendation is kind of bogus myself. With as much as my babies nurse I seem to need the extra weight. After I had my first I lost all the baby weight plus 20 lbs after nursing for 2 years!


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

20lbs at 25 weeks and now i'm at 23lbs at 29 weeks. I started off gaining relatively fast but it's slowing down now. In previous pregnancies I gained nothing (lost in the first) in the first trimester and gained fast in the second and third trimesters.

DD1 total weight gain was 35, DD2 total was 32lbs.


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

I started out the pregnancy overweight, and at 25 weeks I'd gained 12. I'm okay with that, but now that I'm heading into the first half of the third trimester (which I read is when women tend to gain the most) I'm being much more careful about keeping my activity level up and my food intake healthy.


----------



## is it puppies? (Oct 30, 2009)

I am 39 weeks and I think by the end I will have gained about 55 pounds. I started out overweight and I think basically have gained a pound or so per week, eating was the only thing that kept me from feeling REALLY sick for the first tri so it was a bit more then. I had also lost 30 pounds over a few months on Weight Watchers before I got pregnant, so I think that returning to a more "normal" diet for myself also sped up the gain- but I am not too worried about it. Now at 50+ pounds though I can see how it would have felt physically easier to be about 20lbs lighter!


----------



## at_the_hip (Jan 12, 2008)

I usually gain around a lb a week throughout and end up with around 50 lbs gained. I lose it very quickly nursing afterward and often end up underweight. It's just how my body does things! I grow big healthy babies and it's all good. Try to focus on eating well the majority of the time without totally depriving yourself, and get a little exercise in there...your body will still gain what it needs to. The pregnancies where I have been most concerned about diet/exercise and not treated myself as much, I gained a *little* less but baby weighed more! Go figure...


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

I gained around 55lb with both girls, but this time I'm trying not to do that. I know a lot of it was my eating habits and a huge craving for Ben & Jerrys!

It's still to early for me to tell, but I was curious as to what others were saying.

I had a friend who started off slim & only gained MAYBE 25lbs...I don't know how she did it. She also had a very small guy, 5lbs something oz. My babies have both been at least 9lbs, so that makes a difference too.


----------



## gradstudentmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

I've gained 20-22 pounds at 25 weeks. I gained 35 total with my daughter and I had gained the same amount of weight at this stage with her. I seem to be gaining about 10 pounds per trimester.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I gained about 40 lbs total, and was probably about at 25 lbs at the 25 week mark. I gained 15 the first tri because I was mitigating my m/s with bagels!







I was overweight to start, so even though I'm only 5 lbs over baby weight at the 12 week mark (woohoo!), I still have about 30 to go.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

It's hard not to stress about this! By 25 weeks with my DS and DD, I had gained about 25lbs. I ended up gaining 50 with DS and 60 with DD. This time around, I've done nothing differently except start heavier, and I've gained about 12lbs at 25 weeks. My midwives in all three pregnancies have encouraged me to just eat healthy and not worry about what I gain, my body will gain what it needs. I thought I was just destined to gain a ton until this pregnancy, who knows? Best of luck and try not to worry too much about it!


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

22 lbs at 23 weeks - you are normal.


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

I think everyone is different. This my 3rd pregnancy, and I never have gained until after 20w. Yet, I manage to end up at the same weight by delivery regardless of where I start. I gained 30lbs with #1 and 45+lbs with #2--and started off 15lbs lighter the 2nd time. I just gain most of my weight at the end of the 2nd and in the 3rd tris. Thus far at 26w, I have gained 12lbs.


----------



## MsStarbuck (Jun 12, 2010)

At 23 weeks, I've gained not quite 10lbs. It's the first time in my life I've been told I should gain more.


----------



## aikigypsy (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm 25 weeks today (or something like that, dates are vague) and am about 14-15 pounds over my normal weight. I started this pregnancy about 5 lbs. heavier than usual, but that extra weight was from weird post-miscarriage adjustments, so I've decided to count from my "normal" weight instead.

This is way less than I'd gained at this point last time. Then, I was maybe 20-25 pounds over my usual weight, and I gained a total of 45 pounds. It came off easily enough, but I wouldn't mind gaining less this time around.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm 23 weeks and I've gained about 12 pounds, but it's unusual for me. Usually I've gained twice that by now. I've been trying to keep my weight down though, I had two back to back pregnancy losses and didn't lose the weight from those before getting pregnant again. I wouldn't worry too much about it. If you're eating well and are moderately active, you'll generally gain what you need to.


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *etsdtm99* 
i am 25 weeks now and i have gained about 25lbs .. started out at about 137, now 162.. gained about 45lbs with both other pregnancies
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Me too! We are pregnancy weight gain twins!

I'm almost 24 weeks and have gained 24 pounds. Started at 137, now at 161. I gained 45 with my first pg.


----------



## etsdtm99 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momasana* 
Me too! We are pregnancy weight gain twins!

I'm almost 24 weeks and have gained 24 pounds. Started at 137, now at 161. I gained 45 with my first pg.

that is too funny! i had a weight-gain twin with my first pregnancy too! we started out the same weight and gained the same and lost at about the same rate. who says everyone is different lol


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

Around 35 lbs


----------



## bella99 (Sep 25, 2008)

BY 25 weeks, I had gained less than 10 pounds. I am a naturally thin, petite person and gained 24 pounds total. I exercised in moderation and ate a pretty healthy diet but didn't bother depriving myself of junk food if that's what I wanted. I'm starting out this time 3-4 pounds lighter and imagine I will gain around the same.

My SIL is a very health eater and exercised throughout both of her pregnancies. She gained 40 and 35 pounds.

I have a good friend that gains between 40-50 pounds everytime regardless of diet. As in, she's eaten healthy in some and pretty unhealthily in others, and still gains the same.

I think we gain what we gain, and each person's body reacts different to pregnancy. As long as you're gaining steadily and not putting weight on rapidly, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

6 lbs. But I'm fairly chunky and my body is redistributing my bulk around. I'm efficient! Or something like that.







I'm also still nursing a toddler. At my weight, while pregnant and nursing, I need about 3,000 calories per day. It's hard to eat that many if you aren't eating tons of crappy food and I would have to eat *more* than that to gain. I just don't have stomach capacity.


----------



## Kellyh_01 (Apr 24, 2006)

I am also 25 weeks along, and at my appt. last week I have gained 10 lbs since my first visit at 8 weeks, and 15 pounds total from my pre-pregnant weight (right around 200lbs - uggh!). She was pleased with my rate of weight gain. This is my 6th pregnancy. I usually gain 20 pounds with singletons and I gained 30 pounds with my twin pregnacy. I don't "do" anything special - I eat whatever I want. My babies have ranged from 7#13 to 9#5.


----------

